# Woodddddddya's Boxing videos



## doug.ie

or known to some of you as 'griff'.

he'll be continuing his legendary thread on here i am pleased to say, and he's asked me to start it off for him.....so, i'll post his videos from the past week up to now and he'll continue on...

.................................................. ..........


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## Roe

Legend! I'll put a link to this page on the front of the main site.


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

and now over to the good man himself to continue on


----------



## Sogoplayboy

arty


----------



## Vano-irons

:happy


----------



## Miguel2010

We love you griff (RockyII after the fight, shout from fan)


----------



## Back to Bill

:happy:happy:happy Best news of the day. Griff=Legend. :horse


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Griff is the man!!!


----------



## Lilo

This was my idea :bart


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Thanks for all the comments guys, it's good to be here.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## doug.ie

Lilo said:


> This was my idea :bart


Yes...in fairness it was...and well suggested, fair play.



Lilo said:


> Get in touch with Griff/Wooooddyyaa to set up a 'Griff's videos' thread. Sticky it. A lot of people go to ESB for the videos alone (especially since it was stickied).
> 
> If you truly want to take over you'll need to offer this service, otherwise people will just stay at ESB. I don't think many would post here and view vids there; they'd just do both there!
> 
> On the Front Page have something along the lines of the 'TV thread'. Maybe a small box in the corner showing where, when etc all the upcoming fights are being shown. This could increase traffic also. It's vital that's its kept up to date. I fucking hate SKY TV schedule :twisted
> 
> Twitter is a must; go for RTs from as many boxers as possible.


----------



## Lilo

doug.ie said:


> Yes...in fairness it was...and well suggested, fair play.


I wasn't arsed really :lol:


----------



## Miguel2010

Which vid has the CHB plug in lads?


----------



## Roe

Miguel2010 said:


> Which vid has the CHB plug in lads?


It should be either the Gary Stretch or Randall Bailey interviews. Have a look at the beginning or end of them.


----------



## Miguel2010

Roe said:


> It should be either the Gary Stretch or Randall Bailey interviews. Have a look at the beginning or end of them.


Cheers kid!


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Your a star mate, missed Ringside tonight, nice one.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## gaztop1979

As Steve Bunce would say lets not mince our words here "GRIFF IS LEGENDARY IN WHAT HE DOES FOR BOXING COMMUNITY"


----------



## antcull

Legend! Only reason I'd have to venture back to ESB is to check out Griffs vids...great to have him here.

Cheers for all the vids :clap:


----------



## Lunny

I never realised the Griff's video thread on ESB was Wooodyyyyaaaaaa

Been watching your videos for years and didn't realise you were on the forums :lol: Great stuff


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Haha, thanks guys.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Flea Man

Griff!!! :happy


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Great work Griff.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Elephant Man

I haven't got Sky sports or Boxnation right now so Griff is a legend:good


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Sorry guys that I didn't post these videos yesterday, totally forgot what my password was.


----------



## Miguel2010

Ringside please griff


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Miguel2010

Thank you mate.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Griff, your a legend mate.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## doug.ie

was watching that box cup yesterday...good viewing it was


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Great Joshua interview, he sounds like such a cool, laid back guy.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## kingkodi

As always much appreciated. Thanks Griff :good


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## doug.ie

excellent....thank you as always

how on earth do you find the time to keep this great service going?


----------



## Miguel2010

doug.ie said:


> excellent....thank you as always
> 
> how on earth do you find the time to keep this great service going?


He's Griff......He has no Kryptonite!


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## doug.ie

so...vitali may not retire after his next fight after all ??


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Flea Man

Fwank owned Smithy IMO.

Oh, and what was the pad work for Del Boy tryin' to achieve?! atsch


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## doug.ie

that cafe that don charles is sitting in on the haye - chisora behond the ropes video....where is that ??


----------



## doug.ie

good old haye....he says in the video that if he was in a race of 1000 people and he beat 999, he'd be frustrated that he didnt win


----------



## Miguel2010

doug.ie said:


> good old haye....he says in the video that if he was in a race of 1000 people and he beat 999, he'd be frustrated that he didnt win


Right attitude....Regardless of him being clever


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## O59

This guy has got some of the best boxing videos on YouTube. Good stuff, I must say. :clap:


----------



## doug.ie

it's unbelievable the effort he must put in...what an amazing service to us all


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## O59

WOODDDDDDDYA said:


>


I hope Khan beats Garcia. Good upload!


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## scrappylinks

Khan looked awful in that sparring clip


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Miguel2010

scrappylinks said:


> Khan looked awful in that sparring clip


Yeah he did, I think he is shit, but I'll bet you that Roach wanted that sparring to be shown so the Garcia camp think that Khan is below par so far.......They dont usually show much sparring if I remember right from the wildcard.

Tactics from Freddie IMHO.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Roe

Legend as always Griff/Lee/Wooooddddya :thumbsup


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## anklespanker756

Do you happen to have the Carl Froch Special they showed from the Bute fight night? I missed it and haven't seen it on since..


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

anklespanker756 said:


> Do you happen to have the Carl Froch Special they showed from the Bute fight night? I missed it and haven't seen it on since..


I've stopped uploading Ringside mate.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## anklespanker756

WOODDDDDDDYA said:


> I've stopped uploading Ringside mate.


Ah ok. No worries.. Cheers for all the other stuff tho..


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

anklespanker756 said:


> Ah ok. No worries.. Cheers for all the other stuff tho..


The Froch special is on YT, I've seen it on Twitter the other day.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Miguel2010

Cheers Griff


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Boxed Ears

What the fuck kind of name is "Griff"? Change your name to Biff. :twisted


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Roe

Legend as always :clap:

Cheers Griff :good


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Lunny

May Allah bless you and your family.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Roe

WOODDDDDDDYA said:


>


 @colinthfc


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## kingkodi

Thanks Griff....you still the man!!


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Lunny

Schweet, my next half hour sorted


----------



## doug.ie

aaw...the wee babby kissing daddy


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Bryn

Griff>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Roe

Great stuff as always Lee. Much appreciated :good


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## davez

If I ever lose my sky it's good to know I can still come into this thread and remain up to date on the boxing. @WOODDDDDDDYA = boxing and leeds rhinos legend!


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Lunny

Emotional farewell from Munroe there. 

Woodyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa the GOAT


----------



## Lunny

Emotional farewell from Munroe there. 

Woodyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa the GOAT


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Wickio

Class as always mate, I don't know how you manage it!


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Bajingo

WOODDDDDDDYA said:


>


Never been done before? Felix Savon won 3 :lol:


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Scotty

@WOODDDDDDDYA
Loving it mate:thumbsup


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Roe

Legend as always. :good


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## kingkodi

Thanks Griff


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Miguel2010

Griff=Hard work dedication!


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Roe

Legend as always mate, thanks.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## kingkodi

Thanks Griff :good


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## EnglishWay

Cheers


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## kingkodi

Thanks Griff :good


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## davez

any chance of getting that new Boxing Matters show from Box Nation... I've never seen an episode yet even though I subscribe.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

davez said:


> any chance of getting that new Boxing Matters show from Box Nation... I've never seen an episode yet even though I subscribe.


Boxnation have removed nearly all of my videos mate, I won't be uploading any more of theirs in the future now.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## davez

WOODDDDDDDYA said:


> Boxnation have removed nearly all of my videos mate, I won't be uploading any more of theirs in the future now.


OK cheers, I'll keep viewing your videos with the other stuff. your efforts are still appreciated


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Earl-Hickey

any chance of the gloves are off, griff?


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Earl-Hickey said:


> any chance of the gloves are off, griff?


I'm afraid not because Sky recently removed the last Gloves Off show from YT a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## dkos

Thanks again for the hard work :good


----------



## Steve Funn

WOODDDDDDDYA said:


> I'm afraid not because Sky recently removed the last Gloves Off show from YT a couple of weeks ago.


Ever thought of putting the ones that are more likely to get removed on dailymotion or some such or is it too much hassle? Trying to find this gloves are off but cant anywhere.

Cheers for all the uploads anyway


----------



## tezel8764

Cheers for the uploads mate.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Steve Funn said:


> Ever thought of putting the ones that are more likely to get removed on dailymotion or some such or is it too much hassle? Trying to find this gloves are off but cant anywhere.
> 
> Cheers for all the uploads anyway


I did that before and my dailymotion channel got removed aswell.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## turbotime

Is this actually the Woodya?


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

turbotime said:


> Is this actually the Woodya?


No, it's his evil twin.:fire


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## doug.ie

WOODDDDDDDYA said:


>


oh lord....didnt mention calzaghe at all...oh dear.....never mind forgetting about (if he even knows about) bob fitzimmons or ted kid lewis.....you could throw in turpin on beating a prime robinson for 90% of 2 fights


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Brickfists

Woodddddddya any chance you can upload the latest episode of Ringside ?


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## BremnerBomber

Been watching your vid's for years mate as a fellow Leeds United, Leeds Rhinos and massive boxing fan who lives away from the country alot of the time....thanks so much for your uploads


----------



## gasman

Can't believe they unstickied this thread on esb. Good work as always griff


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Brickfists said:


> Woodddddddya any chance you can upload the latest episode of Ringside ?


Sorry mate, I don't upload Ringside anymore because Sky get them removed from Youtube.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

BremnerBomber said:


> Been watching your vid's for years mate as a fellow Leeds United, Leeds Rhinos and massive boxing fan who lives away from the country alot of the time....thanks so much for your uploads


Thanks mate, keep flying the mighty Leeds flag abroad.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

gasman said:


> Can't believe they unstickied this thread on esb. Good work as always griff


It's alright mate, at least everyone can find the videos on here from now on.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## icemax

Thanks Griff


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Steve Funn

@WOODDDDDDDYA

do you by any chance have a video of the shit saxophonist before the fight? preferably playing born in the usa


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Steve Funn said:


> @WOODDDDDDDYA
> 
> do you by any chance have a video of the shit saxophonist before the fight? preferably playing born in the usa


Haha, do you seriously want it? Send me your e-mail via DM & I'll try to get you a link to the video before the weekend.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## kingkodi

Thanks Griff :good


----------



## Gash7

WOODDDDDDDYA said:


> Haha, do you seriously want it? Send me your e-mail via DM & I'll try to get you a link to the video before the weekend.


Yeeeeeees I want it too Griff


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## doug.ie

gasman said:


> Can't believe they unstickied this thread on esb. Good work as always griff


did they??.....what is wrong with them over there ??....actually, dont answer that...beyond any reasoning what they do there


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Gash7

Griff any chance of getting that saxophonist clip of born in the usa??


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## icemax

Thanks Griff


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## kingkodi

Thanks Griff


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## kingkodi

Thanks Griff


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Masters

WOODDDDDDDYA said:


>


"hURT his ear" :rofl


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Guest

You got the talksport show from this weekend?


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

robpalmer135 said:


> You got the talksport show from this weekend?


The 3 videos above are from that show.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## BoltonTerrier

WOODDDDDDDYA said:


> Lol at that middle one. Kell is fighting Shevchenko!


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Ivan Drago

WOODDDDDDDYA said:


>


:lol:


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## kingkodi

:lol: Love Froch - Thanks Griff


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## kingkodi

Thanks Griff - very much appreciated!!


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## shaunster101

Thanks for all your work mate. This thread is a gem.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Thanks KingCobra & Shaunster101


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## icemax

Thanks Mate


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## lupa

WOODDDDDDDYA said:


>


Froch is awesome, such an exciting boxer


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## kingkodi

Cheers Griff :good


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Scotty

Brilliant stuff Griff


----------



## Guest

griff any chance of getting the 5live show from last night up?


----------



## keano

Can you get this weeks ringside ?


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## kingkodi

Cheers Griff.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## kingkodi

As always, very much appreciated Griff @WOODDDDDDDYA


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Thanks Cobra.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## BoltonTerrier

Did you manage to get the Froch Darts ringwalk and interview mate?


----------



## itsmeagain

BoltonTerrier said:


> Did you manage to get the Froch Darts ringwalk and interview mate?


Id love to see that.

Great vids btw. Much appreciated


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

itsmeagain said:


> Id love to see that.
> 
> Great vids btw. Much appreciated


----------



## itsmeagain

WOODDDDDDDYA said:


>


:happy


----------



## kingkodi

Griff putting in a late shift!! :good


----------



## Roe

Legend Griff. Top work as always.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Flea Man

WOODDDDDDDYA said:


>


You don't happen to have the old Bunce radio London shows do ya'?


----------



## icemax

Thanks Griff


----------



## smoggy7188

Flea Man said:


> You don't happen to have the old Bunce radio London shows do ya'?


the podcast was still available about a week ago for his old london show but i dont know if it is still there....


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Flea Man said:


> You don't happen to have the old Bunce radio London shows do ya'?


They should be on my old WOODDDDDDDYAFIST channels, there's 15 of them.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## kingkodi

Cheers Griff :good


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Thanks King Cobra.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## kingkodi

Cheers Griff


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Thanks KC


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Wickio

Cheers as always, Griff.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Thanks Wickio.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Primadonna Kool

WOODDDDDDDYA said:


>


Groves has not done his homework on Carl Froch! when he is talking about the fight weigh...

Carl Froch has stated that he has never been any heavier than 12 stone 7 pounds, at any point in his career whether he is fighting or not..

"He has stipulated that he is genetically gifted and that 168 is near enough the perfect weight for him"...


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Chinny

Mikkel Kessler has to be the nicest man in boxing. Apart from the legend that is Griff for providing this amazing service.


----------



## kingkodi

Great work from @WOODDDDDDDYA


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Thanks Chinny & KC


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## kingkodi

Griff - you deserve a Knighthood @WOODDDDDDDYA :good


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Thanks KC.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## kingkodi

Cheers Griff


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## andyZor

do you still do footy uploads? was watching your bad boys international upload few days ago..cool stuff...

keep up the good work boss!


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

andyZor said:


> do you still do footy uploads? was watching your bad boys international upload few days ago..cool stuff...
> 
> keep up the good work boss!


Thanks mate, I'll upload some more football videos later in the year.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Josey Wales

Wooodddyyyya = ATG Poster , thanks for all your work mate . :deal


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Josey Wales said:


> Wooodddyyyya = ATG Poster , thanks for all your work mate . :deal


Thanks mate.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Lunny

Woodya is the man.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Thanks Lunny, loving the dressing gown.


----------



## OG Wenger

Any chance of the recent ringside with Groves and Degale? I missed it and can't find it on youtube.


----------



## QuietStorm

OG Wenger said:


> Any chance of the recent ringside with Groves and Degale? I missed it and can't find it on youtube.


It's on here mate to stream or download.

https://sites.google.com/site/simbrosboxing/


----------



## OG Wenger

QuietStorm said:


> It's on here mate to stream or download.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/simbrosboxing/


Much love!


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Lilo

WOODDDDDDDYA said:


>


He's piled on the pounds like!


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Kid Generic Alias

@WOODDDDDDDYA

Bit random, but did your videos for the Hatton-Malignaggi/Pacquiao and Calzaghe-Jones fights get deleted at some point? I enjoy watching some of the old clips from time to time and noticed that these seem to be missing from your collection.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Kid Generic Alias said:


> @WOODDDDDDDYA
> 
> Bit random, but did your videos for the Hatton-Malignaggi/Pacquiao and Calzaghe-Jones fights get deleted at some point? I enjoy watching some of the old clips from time to time and noticed that these seem to be missing from your collection.


Yes, I had them all on the same channel which had about 800 videos which was too many to be honest because 3 copyright strikes removes your channel. It's a shame because I had some cracking videos on it especially the Setanta ones.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## kingkodi

Thanks for all this Griiff - you still the man :smile :good


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

kingcobra said:


> Thanks for all this Griiff - you still the man :smile :good


Thanks mate.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## JamieC

Cheers @WOODDDDDDDYA for all these btw, they are appreciated


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Thanks Jamie.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## kingkodi

Thanks Griff


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Cheers KC.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## tommygun711

WOODDDDDDDYA said:


>


Ccc xzvz cz xxcv


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Alf

WOODDDDDDDYA said:


>


Love this, a few minutes of what Brook vs Khan would mean, with a slight mention of Brizier!


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@WOODDDDDDDYA you wouldn't happen to have a clip of DP Carr on bunces boxing hour yesterday wouldya?


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA

Chacal said:


> @WOODDDDDDDYA you wouldn't happen to have a clip of DP Carr on bunces boxing hour yesterday wouldya?


I've recorded the show but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## WOODDDDDDDYA




----------



## Chinny

Anyone know why this thread stopped? May aswell remove the sticky if @WOODDDDDDDYA isnt coming back :-(


----------

